# Let's see your pink wheels! All are welcome.



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Search for 'eastcoaststeeze'.

He's doing it right.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


Haha, thanks. Just a shame those girls are in the way.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

PSU said:


> Search for 'eastcoaststeeze'.
> 
> He's doing it right.


Thanks buddy, I'll check it out.


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

_Lightning_ said:


> Haha, thanks. Just a shame those girls are in the way.


Ohh there is a car behind them! LOL eace:


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha, awesome guys. Keep them coming. Any hot pink ones?


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

_Lightning_ said:


> Haha, awesome guys. Keep them coming. Any hot pink ones?


Mine are hot pink. They are tons brighter in real life.


----------



## 04GolfTDI (Dec 16, 2011)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


Not a fan of pink wheels but these are something i would ride


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

mx425 said:


> Mine are hot pink. They are tons brighter in real life.


Ah, fair enough then. They're nice. :thumbup:


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

04GolfTDI said:


> Not a fan of pink wheels but these are something i would ride


:facepalm: I'd love to say the same but I have a girlfriend.


----------



## MimoNYC (Oct 4, 2011)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


The brunette is fat.... -__-


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

Any forest green vws with hot pink wheels?

Sent from my thunderbolt using tapatalk


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

MimoNYC said:


> The brunette is fat.... -__-


 She can still get it:thumbup:


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

i have these up for sale

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-LM-REPS-5x112-19x8.5&p=76605117#post76605117


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

GirlieGirlRacing said:


> i have these up for sale
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-LM-REPS-5x112-19x8.5&p=76605117#post76605117



Real nice, Lm reps or the real deal? Just a shame they won't fit my dub.


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

^ the ones I have listed for sale are reps. I don't have the heart to sell my real ones.. Drool


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

MimoNYC said:


> The brunette is fat.... -__-


Sure, compared to the girl to her left, but overall, not really. I can't believe people are that superficial. A little fat is actually healthy and she looks fine to me.

Pink wheels are nice. Anyone with the pink chrome from J-line? I've seen them once, but it doesn't seem to be too popular of a color choice.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

I painted my rm's pink, then decided against it.




























changed it up to house of kolor cocoa pearl instead.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

GirlieGirlRacing said:


> ^ the ones I have listed for sale are reps. I don't have the heart to sell my real ones.. Drool


 My thoughts exactly. :what: Haha.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Cort said:


> I painted my rm's pink, then decided against it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seriously nice!


----------



## KmEuro (Apr 20, 2012)

Some clicks of the girls members of Club VAg Mexico.....


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

KmEuro said:


> Some clicks of the girls members of Club VAg Mexico.....


 Nice, I didn't think you had Euro style SEATS in Mexico.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbup: 

also, whoever said to look up eastcoaststeeze cause "he's doing it right"? 

well, he definitely *IS* doing it right.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

rhodri45 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> also, whoever said to look up eastcoaststeeze cause "he's doing it right"?
> 
> well, he definitely *IS* doing it right.


 Completely agree, almost TOO right. :what:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

_Lightning_ said:


> Completely agree, almost TOO right. :what:


 possibly. i think its a cool little light accent on the shiny blue


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I had pink wheels on my mk3.. I'm too lazy to post a pic tho:thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

MimoNYC said:


> The brunette is fat.... -__-


 Shut up ***


----------



## KmEuro (Apr 20, 2012)

mmmm some SEATS look so good


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

a shot of my buddys car (creepin gti) from h2o 11'


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

kyolive said:


> We always New Jersey Escorts you =http://newjerseyasianescorts.com]New Jersey Asian Escort the younger generation represents modern knowledge New Jersey Escort ambition and great desire for success
> New Jersey Asian Escorts important factors


 :wave:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

post number 34, thats two spam threads in a row. somebody get this guy outta here...


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

M3CPO said:


> Just proves that VW owners love the Cawk! phucking ****gots!


 Actually it takes balls to have pink on a guys car. Shows you don't give a s***t what the haters think.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

sleepin gti said:


> a shot of my buddys car (creepin gti) from h2o 11'


 Not bad. Mk5 golf wheels?


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

sleepin gti said:


> post number 34, thats two spam threads in a row. somebody get this guy outta here...


 Agreed. I think someone needs to hit up the spam police! Haha.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

_Lightning_ said:


> Not bad. Mk5 golf wheels?


 nah mk3


----------



## Creepin GTI (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's a few more shots of my car.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Creepin GTI said:


> Here's a few more shots of my car.


Haha, I'm more of a Mk4 guy though your Mk3 is sick bro'.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Cort said:


> changed it up to house of kolor cocoa pearl instead.



Im girly so I love the pink n' all...but this looks better :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> Im girly so I love the pink n' all...but this looks better :thumbup: :heart:


:facepalm: Okay, they're alright. They'd look good on a blue or grey car. Though I'd say that pink would look good on most colored cars. :laugh:


----------



## Creepin GTI (Aug 3, 2011)

_Lightning_ said:


> Haha, I'm more of a Mk4 guy though your Mk3 is sick bro'.


Thanks man! Still needs some more work to get it where I want it to be tho.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

_Lightning_ said:


> :facepalm: Okay, they're alright. They'd look good on a blue or grey car. Though I'd say that pink would look good on most colored cars. :laugh:


I think it turned out perfect on my green.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Cort said:


> I think it turned out perfect on my green.


Ooooh, yes I must agree.:thumbup:


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Creepin GTI said:


> Thanks man! Still needs some more work to get it where I want it to be tho.


As with my car. :facepalm:


----------

